# Legacy of the Silver Dragon (S&W, 4th ed)



## gambler1650 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Background:*

	Five years ago, the ruler and protector of Ascadar, a large town in a valley next to a solitary mountain, disappeared.  Eliaesel was a young silver dragon who had lived for centuries in the mountain – an ancient, dead volcano – the caldera at the top from which she would fly.  She had lived for centuries, and after a long sleep woke up 300 years ago to discover a small community that was attempting to eke out an existence – founded by a knight named Ascadar.  The empire he came from is called “The Empire of Mankind”, and while technically the town that bears his name is part of it still, the Empire’s only involvement is a tax collector every year.  While those who lived in the new community were frightened by Eliaesel’s first appearance, she soon convinced them she meant them no harm, and even provided assistance in defending and strengthening the outpost which soon became more prosperous as the lumber from the rare hardwoods in the forest around the valley, and minerals in the foothills were exported back to the Empire.

  Eliaesel visited regularly in the form of a silvery skinned humanoid, and listened to complaints and worries of the citizens. She would sit in on the hearings to decide on matters concerning the town.  She passed laws, but allowed a ¾ majority vote of the council to overrule any law.  She required equal representation on the council by poor and rich, and by each race in the town.  These races were mostly halflings and humans, but there were a smattering of elves and even dwarves.  Her reasoning was that no group would be discriminated against based on numbers, and it worked.  This was due mainly because she proved to be a wise ruler, and the town flourished.  Many tried to strike up a personal relationship with her, but she never revealed personal details or became more than a friendly acquaintance to anyone.

   Raids by nearby lizardmen communities, and the goblins and giants of the nearby hills, were beaten back with Eliaesel's help.  But then she vanished.  Those who tried to enter her lair to either determine what had happened, or for more selfish reasons (such as finding her treasure), discovered that a lower portion of the caldera had caved in, and her lair seemed to be buried under hundreds of feet of stone.  No other entrance has yet been found that connected to her lair from the outside of the mountain.  The town is rapidly giving up hope that she is still alive.  Fortunately Ascadar is large enough to defend itself now against smaller raids, and the local humanoid monsters appear to still be wary of the return of the town’s protector.  Of late, however, they appear to be becoming more bold.  

   Larger groups of guards are required to protect the workers who mine the hills and cut lumber, and to follow the caravans that trade with the outside world.  Within the town, tensions run high as the council can rarely agree on anything without the guidance of their former protector.  There have been calls to put one leader in her position to have the same powers, but no one can agree on who that person should be.  The council has decided to call for a vote of the populace within 90 days of the present time, but the politics caused by this have created bitterness among former friends and neighbors as racial tension begins to simmer to the surface.  Some Humans, and Halflings to a lesser degree, believe that they should have a greater influence on the direction and governance of Ascadar due to their higher percentage in the population.

	The Empire of Man has fallen on hard times, beset from outside and within, and can seemingly provide no help to a town so far from the center, even if taxes are still collected every year.  Ascadar’s independence, once something that most of the residents were proud of, now feels more like isolation with threats from all sides.

	Caravans need guards, the town's threats need to be scouted, and there are rumors of items in ruins and caverns in the mountain which could be used to protect the town. Within the town itself, factions try to dig up dirt on those who wish to become the leader of the council. There are opportunities aplenty for those who would style themselves a hero... or for those who just wish to change their lot in life and level of income.


*TIMELINE*

*0 EMF (Empire of Man Founded):* Empire of Man created from loose grouping of human cities.

*80 EMF:* Ascadar, a legendary adventurer, founds an outpost in a valley in the shadow of a lonely mountain.  

*98 EMF:* Eliaesel makes her first appearance to Ascadar.  She quickly becomes its ruler and protector.

*163 EMF:* Ascadar becomes a full fledged village.  At this point Eliaesel creates the council that rules the town to this day.

*198 EMF:* A discovery of coal and gems in the nearby foothills increases the income into the village, allowing it to increase rapidly in size and wealth, becoming a town within a few years.

*221 EMF:* The town reaches more or less its present size. 

*226 EMF:* A coordinated assault by Lizardmen on the mines is beaten back by soldiers and Eliaesel.

*235 EMF:* Goblins, led by a pair of Hill Giants attempts to attack the town itself.  Again, they are no match for the town defenses as augmented by the Silver Dragon.  Rare raids continue, but never again do the humanoid races attempt anything large.

*350 EMF:* The Empire of Man has grown decadent and weak.  Strife within, and invaders from without, begin to expose its weaknesses.  It demands more money from taxes.

*395 EMF:* Eliaesel vanishes.  Attempts to find her reveal only that the caldera at the top of the mountain has collapsed, presumably burying the entrance of her lair.

*400 EMF:* Present

Events in Ascadar this Year:

*Month 1:* A heavy snowstorm fills the valley.  Colder than any in recent memory, much of the wood cut for export has to be used.  Much of the food storage is also depleted as the hunters can’t easily find game to bring down.

*Month 2:* Fortunately, warmth returns to some extent, and the food stores remain level.  The council, not having a strong leader and getting little done during the harder times in the previous month, realize they need to appoint a leader.  They decide to hold a vote by the town, and they set the vote for the first day of the seventh month.

*Month 3:* An early thaw, and the cutting of trees begins again – attempting to make up for the wood burned.  A house burns down: the young couple who owned it are never found – presumed burned to ashes in the fire. Tensions start to rise further in the town as people vying to become the leader, or those who would profit from someone specific becoming the leader, spread propaganda that becomes more and more bitter.

*Month 4:* At the very start of the month, reports of another Lizardmen raid, this time on the workers cutting down trees, come back to the town.  The guards were overwhelmed, and only a few returned.  There are other woods that can be harvested, and so for now, the effort has switched to them – but this has caused delays.  Combined with the events of the first month of the year, the income from exporting lumber this year already appears likely to be significantly less.

*Mid-Month 4:* The present.  Spring is well under way, but the town is restless at best, and at times the tensions feel much higher and ready to break through the surface.

*The Town of Ascadar:*
*Population:* 3500
*Racial Proportion:* Human (51%), halfling (30%), dwarf (12%), elf (7%)
*Government:* Council of members divided equally among the races and wealth levels.  ¾ agreement required on any law.
*Major Exports: *Wood, bows, arrows, coal from the mountain, some gems.
*Major Imports:* Food, drinks, metal weapons and tools, wool, clothing.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 21, 2011)

Initial ‘Conversations’ overheard by the player characters.  

Time for Roleplay!  My suggestion is, whoever wants to can insinuate themselves into any conversation they like, and if the others want to join that specifc conversation or start with a different one, either way works.  I'm sort of assuming that your group is friendly enough that you talk about interesting things that could have to do with adventures regularly, so no need to 'hide' conversations unless you want to.

(#1)
“The Empire’s going to move back in and put higher taxes in place, mark my words.  They were scared to do so when SHE was here.”

(#2)
“Yeah, you heard me.  Demon summoning.  That’s why old man Corl’s chickens have gone missing.”

(#3)
An older woman that you really only know as the foster mother of a young woman about your age named Anna, has accosted a member of the militia:
“My Anna was taken two nights ago!  I told you!  Have you even looked for her?”
The man responds: “Crazy old woman.  Everyone knows she was just looking to get away from you.  She always talked about going to see the Empire.”

(#4)
Two men are talking on a corner, animatedly, with a woman looking between them:
Man #1: I tell you, Trenor wouldn’t do anything like that.
Man #2: Yeah, well, I heard he’s planning to poison the water supply, and make it look like one of his rivals had a hand in it.. 
Man #1: Ridiculous!

(#5)
“The caravan leaving later this week needs a few more guards, I hear.  Not enough able bodied men to go around since Eliaesel vanished.”

(#6)
“You know that crazy old guy who lives just outside town – calls himself Sal?  I hear he’s offering a treasure map of the mountain if someone brings back some herbs for him.

(#7) 
Two men talking outside a local tavern, well after sundown.
"Dwarves and Elves.  I tell ya, they think they own the town.  Better get used to their place."
"Hey, keep it down..."
"Why?  Ain't like the bitch is going to hear us, right?"

(#8)
“Did you hear?  One of those mines broke through into a large cavern – all kinds of tunnels leading off from it.”

(#9)
“That house that burned down earlier this year?  I thought I saw something moving around there last night.”


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 21, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> (#2)
> “Yeah, you heard me.  Demon summoning.  That’s why old man Corl’s chickens have gone missing.”



"Hm?" Antares, a young elf in ornate mage robes turned away from consideration of his grim fate and considered the man with a somewhat blinking stare instead. As usual, he'd missed part of the conversation -- but then Jorgen, the general store's owner, did tend to ramble on about inconsequential things: crop yields, supply routes, politics... "Demons? Has there been demons?" He hadn't noticed.










*OOC:*


I suggest we each do the legwork for the intro we find the most interresting and then meet-up to debate which one we should do first. What do you guys think? 













*OOC:*


Just a suggestion on the setting/protagonist, Gambler. Feel free to change it if you had something else in mind.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 21, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "Hm?" Antares, a young elf in ornate mage robes turned away from consideration of his grim fate and considered the man with a somewhat blinking stare instead. As usual, he'd missed part of the conversation -- but then Jorgen, the general store's owner, did tend to ramble on about inconsequential things: crop yields, supply routes, politics... "Demons? Has there been demons?" He hadn't noticed.



The older woman at the counter speaks with a sharp bite to her tone as she responds to Jorgen.  "He's been sniffing that Ironwood Tree Sap again.  C'mon Jorgen, I paid you.  Get my pearl berries bagged and let me go home."

The black haired man behind the counter snorts and shaking his head, stuffs the large black and white berries into a bag.  "Good day, Berta!  Won't be laughing when a demon takes over the town."  The woman walks slowly to the door favoring her left leg.  She gives Antares a sidelong glance once before she lets the door slam behind her.  

Then the store owner turns to the young elf.  "Ah... Antares, right?  Well of COURSE there's demons. Demons are always just waiting for someone to summon em.  And with Eliaesel gone, there's some that'll try to replace her with an infernal overlord.  What do they teach you in those elf schools?"



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I suggest we each do the legwork for the intro we find the most interresting and then meet-up to debate which one we should do first. What do you guys think?
> ...











*OOC:*



I don't mind at all.  That kind of help with town details is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 21, 2011)

> “You know that crazy old guy who lives just outside town – calls himself Sal? I hear he’s offering a treasure map of the mountain if someone brings back some herbs for him.



"Er, herbs, you say?" Bosco Bracegirdle removes his short-brimmed flat cap and fits it back down over his mop of brown curls. He abandons the group of giggling girls he was attempting to ingratiate himself with and heads over to the stoop where the two older women are gossiping and leaning on their brooms.

"I'm famous for my herb-collecting. Legendary, in fact. I'm surprised they don't call it 'Boscoing' when they collect herbs. A fake treasure map isn't of much use to me, but it does seem like the neighborly thing to do, helping out an old man with his Boscoing, doesn't it? ... So, er, which way to his hut?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 21, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> The woman walks slowly to the door favoring her left leg.  She gives Antares a sidelong glance once before she lets the door slam behind her.



"Goodwife," abstractedly inclines Antares, but she is already gone.









*OOC:*


Are Pearl berries used for anything magical/other than as foodstuff by any chance? Int roll: 1d20=8  vs 13 Int (+2 if magic related).... Got to get below your stat+modifiers for a success, right? I *think* that's how raw stat rolls worked back then.








gambler1650 said:


> Then the store owner turns to the young elf.  "Ah... Antares, right?  Well of COURSE there's demons. Demons are always just waiting for someone to summon em.  And with Eliaesel gone, there's some that'll try to replace her with an infernal overlord.  What do they teach you in those elf schools?"



"Nothing," blinks that worthy, "I am homeschooled." He tries again: "Ah. The thing that was meant, master Jorgen, was: has there been demons _here_," his slow hand-twirl encompasses the rough wooden shelves, the numberless apple bins and, he hopes, the town beyond, "in fair Ascadar?" Interest is beginning to light a slow fire in the green fields of his elven eyes.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2011)

Conversation #2: Antares



Binder Fred said:


> "Goodwife," abstractedly inclines Antares, but she is already gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're pretty common, and quite tasty (texture of a big blueberry, and something between a blackberry and strawberry for taste).  They also are often used as a base for various low level potions since they are so common, and because while they don't seem to enhance the potions created with them, they don't ruin the magic imbued in them like some other liquids that have been tried.



> "Nothing," blinks that worthy, "I am homeschooled." He tries again: "Ah. The thing that was meant, master Jorgen, was: has there been demons _here_," his slow hand-twirl encompasses the rough wooden shelves, the numberless apple bins and, he hopes, the town beyond, "in fair Ascadar?" Interest is beginning to light a slow fire in the green fields of his elven eyes.




"Home schooled.  Hmmph.  I though you elves had fancy schools, like I hear they've tried in the Empire.  I mean, we're part of the Empire.  But I mean near the center where they have time for such foolishness." Jorgen, pauses in the middle of an exaggerated gesture, "What was you asking?  Right.  Demons.  Well, chickens are disappearing from Corl's coop.  Not wild animals, the fence is still good.  I know because he was supposed to deliver some eggs, but he only had half what I was supposed to get.  I bet I run out by the end of the week..."

Another pause... "Where was I going with this.. C'mon, focus Jorgen.. Right!  Demons.  There was demons here in the past, so I heard.  Ascadar defeated a couple.  The man I mean, not the town.  And you know demons, where they were once, they want to get back to.  And where chickens are missing there'll be demons.  Well, where the chickens are taken to for the sacrifices, there'll be demons.  Unless Corl is doin' the sacrificing..." He trails off in though, seeming to look right through the elf.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 22, 2011)

Conversation #6: Bosco Bracegirdle



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Er, herbs, you say?" Bosco Bracegirdle removes his short-brimmed flat cap and fits it back down over his mop of brown curls. He abandons the group of giggling girls he was attempting to ingratiate himself with and heads over to the stoop where the two older women are gossiping and leaning on their brooms.
> 
> "I'm famous for my herb-collecting. Legendary, in fact. I'm surprised they don't call it 'Boscoing' when they collect herbs. A fake treasure map isn't of much use to me, but it does seem like the neighborly thing to do, helping out an old man with his Boscoing, doesn't it? ... So, er, which way to his hut?"




The two women look up, both human.  They've probably met outside at the same time every day for the past year, whether shoveling, or sweeping the front of their craft shops.  The shorter, stooped one with still dark hair, gives Bosco a once over and a wink.  The wares of her shop seem to be various pottery items.  The taller, rail thin, grey haired one scowls.  "Halfling.  Bet you're good at _collecting_ all kinds of things."  Her companion shushes, "Erisa, behave.  The young man's just trying to be helpful.  And he has such a nice hat."

The gaggle of girls has dispersed down the street, but one of the ones who really didn't talk all that much, glances over her shoulder once at the halfling and the two older women.

Erisa snorts again, "You believe that if you want, Daenila, but stuff goes missing.  And don't tell me I misplaced it again!"

Daenila shakes her head once, "Young man.  Never mind my friend here.  Sal's hut is maybe a quarter day's journey to the west of the town.  There's a trail, and he's back in a small copse of trees to the left just as the trail ends.  Can't see the hut from the trail except in winter, but it's in there."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 22, 2011)

Bosco tips his cap to Daenila.

"Much obliged, gracious lady. May your pots always fire perfectly."

He restrains himself from making any remarks to Erisa, but does shoot her an incredibly lewd glance before wandering out to see if he can catch up to the straggler girl.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 23, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> "And where chickens are missing there'll be demons.  Well, where the chickens are taken to for the sacrifices, there'll be demons.  Unless Corl is doin' the sacrificing..." He trails off in though, seeming to look right through the elf.



"Does master Corl have ambitions to rule the town then?" prompts the young one, patiently bidding his time. 










*OOC:*


Gambler, what does *Antares* know of master Corl? Job, race, marital status/children, reputation about town. 

Most importantly: can he read? Does he own books/scrolls? Has he or any of his known associates ever shown any interrest in things magical (come to see Antares's father maybe?)?


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 23, 2011)

Conversation #2: Antares



Binder Fred said:


> "Does master Corl have ambitions to rule the town then?" prompts the young one, patiently bidding his time.




"What?" Jorgen shakes himself from his momentary reverie.  "Uh, no.  Not that he's said.  But now that I think about it.  I mean, if he wanted to take over the town.. with demons.. he would hardly say anything, would he?  So it makes perfect sense."

As Jorgen speaks, another customer, a young human male - sandy colored hair, grey eyes, relatively burly - moves up to the counter, brushing - physically - past Antares, and puts coin on the faded wood surface.  He didn't do enough to shove Antares away, but enough to make it no accident.  "Jorgen.  Here's my money for this."  He holds up a bag of potatoes.  "Good enough?"  And without waiting for an answer, he heads towards the door.

Jorgen counts the money, and nods, mumbling to himself, "Close enough anyhow." before he looks back at Antares.  An odd look crosses his face, "And why are you so interested in demons?"









*OOC:*


Give me a die roll (1D20)









> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Gambler, what does *Antares* know of master Corl? Job, race, marital status/children, reputation about town.
> ...












*OOC:*


Antares knows little about Corl.  You've vaguely heard the name and know that he lives on a small, somewhat bedraggled farm out to the east of the town.  Otherwise you and your family have had no interaction with him.  You do know that Jorgen has always seemed mildly superstitious - gestures to ward off evil spirits being used fairly commonly.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 23, 2011)

Conversation #6: Bosco



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Bosco tips his cap to Daenila.
> 
> "Much obliged, gracious lady. May your pots always fire perfectly."
> 
> He restrains himself from making any remarks to Erisa, but does shoot her an incredibly lewd glance before wandering out to see if he can catch up to the straggler girl.




Well... I... Watch yourself, halfling! says Erisa before the door to her shop slams shut.

Daenila nods once, flinches slightly at the slam of the door next to her shop, and gives a slight smile to Bosco.  "Thank you, young master."  She returns to her sweeping.

The girls, four in all - three humans and an elf, have sauntered perhaps a couple hundred feet away, stopping every so often to look into a shop window. The one who'd looked over her shoulder is a brunette human, obviously the quiet one in the group.









*OOC:*


Feel free to overhear another of the conversations above, or alternatively you might pass by the General Store where Antares is and overhear him and the shop keeper.  Or you can focus on the girls.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 24, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> The girls, four in all - three humans and an elf, have sauntered perhaps a couple hundred feet away, stopping every so often to look into a shop window. The one who'd looked over her shoulder is a brunette human, obviously the quiet one in the group.



"Whatcha lookin' for, fair princess?" Bosco drawls, as he jogs up to her as casually as he can manage.



> “Did you hear? One of those mines broke through into a large cavern – all kinds of tunnels leading off from it.”



Bosco strains mightily, trying to both overhear which mine they're referring to without letting the girl know that she doesn't have his complete attention.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 25, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Conversation #2: Antares
> 
> Jorgen counts the money, and nods, mumbling to himself, "Close enough anyhow." before he looks back at Antares.  An odd look crosses his face, "And why are you so interested in demons?"



"Because I know so little about them?" Antares has never met a question he did not like. Or that did not need answering. "Even so simple a thing as their weave and cloth, the stuff of their very existence- Why, in truth, is their natures so inimical to ours? So much the stuff of nightmares are they, is it unfounded to think they birthed themselves there, summonings of terrible delusions made flesh?" He's getting more and more into it as he speaks, literaly glowing with enthousiasm by the end: "It is a field of knowledge I have scarce *thought of* before."


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 25, 2011)

Conversation 8: Bosco



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Whatcha lookin' for, fair princess?" Bosco drawls, as he jogs up to her as casually as he can manage.




Two of the girls - the other two humans - roll their eyes at each other, while the elf smiles quietly to herself, before glancing back into the store.  The girl that Bosco has focused on flushes slightly, "Um, nothing much..." Her hand however, likely unconsciously,  flutters briefly towards a dress in the shop.  Given the cut of the dress, it appears rather expensive.  She casts a somewhat nervous glance at her friends, likely weighing how much future teasing will result from continued conversation with the halfling.  The tall blonde catches her eye and says, "Elia.  Come ON.  We're late."




> Bosco strains mightily, trying to both overhear which mine they're referring to without letting the girl know that she doesn't have his complete attention.




A pair of older halfling men - both with calloused hands - are talking about the mine.  One spits on the ground, drawing a grimace from the tall blonde.  The red haired halfling is one that Bosco knows as a friend of one of his uncles.  His name is Gartelo and he helps to haul the rock from the mines in the nearby hills.  "Yeah.  Some of the other guys went a little way into the new tunnels, but they branch out so much that they didn't feel safe exploring them much.  At least nothing's come out of them yet!"


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 25, 2011)

Conversation #2: Antares



Binder Fred said:


> "Because I know so little about them?" Antares has never met a question he did not like. Or that did not need answering. "Even so simple a thing as their weave and cloth, the stuff of their very existence- Why, in truth, is their natures so inimical to ours? So much the stuff of nightmares are they, is it unfounded to think they birthed themselves there, summonings of terrible delusions made flesh?" He's getting more and more into it as he speaks, literaly glowing with enthousiasm by the end: "It is a field of knowledge I have scarce *thought of* before."




Jorgen fidgets slightly, his expression growing somewhat colder as he listens.  Finally he responds, as the door shuts behind the human who'd brushed you moments before, the chime of the door warning bell filling the store for a moment.  "Look kid.  Demons are trouble.  You don't want to mess with them.  And I hear that elves are more susceptible to wanting the power they promise..."

In the middle of Jorgen's response, you suddenly, inexplicably, feel angry.  And the focus is quite specific.  That bastard of a human bumped you on purpose.  You could show him.  Casting sleep while he was walking down the street would be quite amusing... And then just as suddenly, the sensation is gone, but you're quite aware of just how odd that felt.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 25, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> "Look kid.  Demons are trouble.  You don't want to mess with them.  And I hear that elves are more susceptible to wanting the power they promise..."



"Truly?" Antares tilts his head quizzically, his bi-coloured hair tilting down with the move (mid-length white hair on the right, slightly longer auburn hair on the left). "All the stories I have heard involved humans.... Or the green ones." By which he means the goblinoids.



gambler1650 said:


> In the middle of Jorgen's response, you suddenly, inexplicably, feel angry.  And the focus is quite specific.  That bastard of a human bumped you on purpose.  You could show him.  Casting sleep while he was walking down the street would be quite amusing... And then just as suddenly, the sensation is gone,



and he is left very calm, seemingly looking at himself looking at the world from a spot a little behind his own eyes -- which is not an unusual condition for him. 

From that spot he scans the store from left to right, cataloguing people present and - dare he dream? - otherworldly influences!










*OOC:*


Not forgetting to look through the store windows and in the area behind the counter as well, please.

Does Antares think this could be mortal magic? Can he tell which level would be required/what the requirements of the spell would be if that was the case? By the way: cooool .


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 25, 2011)

Conversation #2: Antares



Binder Fred said:


> "Truly?" Antares tilts his head quizzically, his bi-coloured hair tilting down with the move (mid-length white hair on the right, slightly longer auburn hair on the left). "All the stories I have heard involved humans.... Or the green ones." By which he means the goblinoids.




Jorgen's voice takes on an annoyed sound, "Are you trying to say that humans are the same as goblinoids?"




> and he is left very calm, seemingly looking at himself looking at the world from a spot a little behind his own eyes -- which is not an unusual condition for him.
> 
> From that spot he scans the store from left to right, cataloguing people present and - dare he dream? - otherworldly influences!
> 
> ...




Nobody looks obviously out of place as you start to scan the place, and move to take a look behind the counter.  Your impression of the effect is that it felt similar to when a mentor cast "Charm Person" on you when teaching you the spell, but not quite the same - this had darker undertones to it.  The young man who brushed you is moving past the store outside, there's a halfling mother and her child looking at simple wooden toys in a corner of the shop, and an elderly, stooped man picking through fruit in an aisle.  Having been in the store for a bit, you're confident that that's everyone in the general store.

Jorgen however, scowls even more as you start looking around, and when you take a look behind the counter he says with something of a bite to his voice, "So, are you going to buy something?  Kind of looks like you might be planning to liberate my store of something when I'm not looking."

You realize that Jorgen is acting much more hostile right now than he ever has before to you - or for that matter when you started the conversation.  He was always distant in talking to you but you always had the impression it was because he didn't really know how to relate to elves, and he usually at least smiled at you when you came in.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 26, 2011)

"Oh, well played," smiles Antares in realization. And just like that things are back into immediate focus: "Master Jorgen, I believe you are presently under the influence of daemonic magics. Do you feel those dark undertones? The sudden onset?" He seems almost - enthusiastic about it. "Surely a man of your inclinations must know the ways of protecting one's self from these demons?" A tilt of the head, "Silver perhaps?" He extracts a few sterlings from his belt pouch and clinks them on the counter. 










*OOC:*


Do we have names for the different coins in the Empire of Man? "sterling" seemed a natural fit for sp, so I went ahead.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 27, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "Oh, well played," smiles Antares in realization. And just like that things are back into immediate focus: "Master Jorgen, I believe you are presently under the influence of daemonic magics. Do you feel those dark undertones? The sudden onset?" He seems almost - enthusiastic about it. "Surely a man of your inclinations must know the ways of protecting one's self from these demons?" A tilt of the head, "Silver perhaps?" He extracts a few sterlings from his belt pouch and clinks them on the counter.




The halfling mother seems concerned by the raised voice of Jorgen, and says to her child, "Come on Tatty.  We should come back later."  The young boy immediately starts to wail and she tugs him towards the door.

Master Jorgen merely looks at the coins you've put on the counter, then back at the elf's face.  The sharpness subsides a bit, but he shakes his head appearing annoyed.  He grabs a coin, puts it back on the counter.  "You're crazy.  Some wet behind the ears elf thinks he knows more about demons than me?  Look, are you going to buy anything, or are you going to continue to waste my time?  I've got things to unpack and put on the shelves.

The bell above the door rings again as someone enters, and behind you you hear the halfling boy scream, "I want the TOY NOW!"  This is followed by a slapping sound, a shocked silence and then the mother drags the child out into the street with her.

Jorgen's eyes harden again.  "Look.  It's  obviously a bad day.  Get out of here, and I'll not ban you from the store."




> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we have names for the different coins in the Empire of Man? "sterling" seemed a natural fit for sp, so I went ahead.




No coin names, yet.  I was probably just going to go with 'coppers', 'silvers', and 'golds' for use by commoners, but other terms might be used by different social classes and races, so 'sterlings' might work for a wealthier family.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 28, 2011)

Antares starts to leave, puzzled, saddened, "You misunderstand, master Jorgen. I was asking for your advice, on ways to protect myself... Please, keep the silver."

He pauses at the door, reconsiders. "Will this cover it?" he asks, seizing up a small wooden logging wagon with attached wooden horse. He seems to have recovered himself, all of a sudden.










*OOC:*


He's left 1d6+1=4 sterlings on the counter.

Who entered while his back was turned, by by the way, and what of the old man picking fruit (seems the most suspicious of the bunch, Does Antares know him/of him?)?


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 28, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares starts to leave, puzzled, saddened, "You misunderstand, master Jorgen. I was asking for your advice, on ways to protect myself... Please, keep the silver."
> 
> He pauses at the door, reconsiders. "Will this cover it?" he asks, seizing up a small wooden logging wagon with attached wooden horse. He seems to have recovered himself, all of a sudden.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*






> Who entered while his back was turned, by by the way, and what of the old man picking fruit (seems the most suspicious of the bunch, Does Antares know him/of him?)?









Antares, now that he focuses on the old man, remembers seeing him around town, but he never appeared to engage people in conversation.  You even said hello to him once, a couple of years ago, but he didn't even react, just as he didn't react to any of the recent events in the store.  As you open the door, and the bell rings, the answr why suddenly comes... not from your memory, but from Jorgen who grumbles with annoyance. "Deaf old coot.  Just comes in here to ogle young women."


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 28, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares starts to leave, puzzled, saddened, "You misunderstand, master Jorgen. I was asking for your advice, on ways to protect myself... Please, keep the silver."
> 
> He pauses at the door, reconsiders. "Will this cover it?" he asks, seizing up a small wooden logging wagon with attached wooden horse. He seems to have recovered himself, all of a sudden.




As you pause, you see who entered: a middle aged human male, one of the craftsmen around town - the armorer, named Garath.  When you speak, Jorgen replies.  "Yeah, sure..."  His tone seems somewhat more subdued but there's still an undercurrent of annoyance to it.

The wagon and horse really are nicely crafted: unpainted, but enough fine scratches deliberately placed, to give the illusion of the horse's coat, and the bark of the logs in the wagon.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He's left 1d6+1=4 sterlings on the counter.











*OOC:*






> Who entered while his back was turned, by by the way, and what of the old man picking fruit (seems the most suspicious of the bunch, Does Antares know him/of him?)?









Antares, now that he focuses on the old man, remembers seeing him around town, but he never appeared to engage people in conversation.  You even said hello to him once, a couple of years ago, but he didn't even react, just as he didn't react to any of the recent events in the store.  As you open the door, and the bell rings, the answr why suddenly comes... not from your memory, but from Jorgen who grumbles with annoyance. "Deaf old coot.  Just comes in here to ogle young women."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 29, 2011)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> "Please, keep the silver."



But even that does not seem to sway the storekeep towards helping (or into starting him a tab, for that matter). It is... disappointing.



gambler1650 said:


> Jorgen replies.  "Yeah, sure..."  His tone seems somewhat more subdued but there's still an undercurrent of annoyance to it.



"My thanks." Antares exits to the ring of the bell, brushing past the one who so recently entered (a middle aged human male, one of the craftsmen around town - the armorer, Garath as a matter of fact) with a smile and a polite 'excuse me'. Once out on the wooden planking of the street, he scans both ways, catches sight of his quarry and quickly catches up to them. 

Antares gently squats down, careful of his robes, before presenting the toy to the child. "With your mother's permission?" he asks, looking down into her blue eyes (she is really quite small, even for a hafling).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Two of the girls - the other two humans - roll their eyes at each other, while the elf smiles quietly to herself, before glancing back into the store.  The girl that Bosco has focused on flushes slightly, "Um, nothing much..." Her hand however, likely unconsciously,  flutters briefly towards a dress in the shop.  Given the cut of the dress, it appears rather expensive.  She casts a somewhat nervous glance at her friends, likely weighing how much future teasing will result from continued conversation with the halfling.  The tall blonde catches her eye and says, "Elia.  Come ON.  We're late."



"I think you'd look lovely in that dress, Elia," Bosco confides in a lowered voice. "But a beautiful flower is as beautiful bound with twine as it is the finest ribbon. Perhaps you could save a dance for me at the Harvest Ball?"



> A pair of older halfling men - both with calloused hands - are talking about the mine.  One spits on the ground, drawing a grimace from the tall blonde.  The red haired halfling is one that Bosco knows as a friend of one of his uncles.  His name is Gartelo and he helps to haul the rock from the mines in the nearby hills.  "Yeah.  Some of the other guys went a little way into the new tunnels, but they branch out so much that they didn't feel safe exploring them much.  At least nothing's come out of them yet!"



Bosco's eyes dart to Gartelo and he tries to remember where the older halfling spends his evenings.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Conversation #2: Antares*



Binder Fred said:


> But even that does not seem to sway the storekeep towards helping (or into starting him a tab, for that matter). It is... disappointing.
> 
> 
> "My thanks." Antares exits to the ring of the bell, brushing past the one who so recently entered (a middle aged human male, one of the craftsmen around town - the armorer, Garath as a matter of fact) with a smile and a polite 'excuse me'. Once out on the wooden planking of the street, he scans both ways, catches sight of his quarry and quickly catches up to them.
> ...




The mother covers her mouth with a hand for a moment, and then manages a smile for the elf - her eyes appear stricken however.  "I... thank you."  She goes quiet again as her son's eyes light up and he reaches for the toy with a grin.  He echoes her, "Thank you!  It's great!" and immediately he starts to unhook and rehook the horse, and checks to see if the logs come off too (they don't) too.  The mother looks back to the elf, I just don't know what came over me.  I mean, Tatty is never like that... He cries sometimes but doesn't scream... but I still can't believe I slapped him."


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Conversation #8: Bosco Bracegirdle*



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "I think you'd look lovely in that dress, Elia," Bosco confides in a lowered voice. "But a beautiful flower is as beautiful bound with twine as it is the finest ribbon. Perhaps you could save a dance for me at the Harvest Ball?"




Elia blushes still further and stammers something that sounds like "You're most kind.. and um the dance, sure.."  Her friends all snicker, except for the elf who continues to have her enigmatic smile, and then Elia is dragged away with them.   She obviously takes some teasing from the other two human girls as they walk down the street.




> Bosco's eyes dart to Gartelo and he tries to remember where the older halfling spends his evenings.




Bosco's seen Gartelo a time or two at one of the local tavern, called "Half and Human", which makes a big deal about having furniture sized for humans and halflings both - conveniently overlooking that every other public place in town does the same.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Bosco's seen Gartelo a time or two at one of the local tavern, called "Half and Human", which makes a big deal about having furniture sized for humans and halflings both - conveniently overlooking that every other public place in town does the same.



With the departure of the girls -- and Bosco makes sure to memorize the elf girl's face and reminds himself to ask about her later -- he finds himself now free to openly and conspicuously eavesdrop on Gartelo's conversation about the tunnels.


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Conversation #8: Bosco Bracegirdle*



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> With the departure of the girls -- and Bosco makes sure to memorize the elf girl's face and reminds himself to ask about her later -- he finds himself now free to openly and conspicuously eavesdrop on Gartelo's conversation about the tunnels.




Gartelo's companion peers at Gartelo, and asks, "So.  What are they gonna do?  Send miners in?  Seems kind of dangerous to leave it open, unexplored."

Gartelo replies, after stamping some fragrant tobacco into a pipe, lighting it and taking a puff: Well now, you're right about that.  Word has that Master Harvil will want a few folk to go into the tunnels to explore them, make sure there's nothing nearby that's dangerous.  Then he'll probably block them off a ways in, and do some digging on the exposed bits to see if there's anything of use to mine."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 31, 2011)

*Conversation #2: Antares*



gambler1650 said:


> I just don't know what came over me.  I mean, Tatty is never like that... He cries sometimes but doesn't scream... but I still can't believe I slapped him."



Antares straightens, reflexively dusting non-existent debris from his robes. "You do not use physical discipline?" He seems mildly surprised.

<Response Mother?>

<After:
Antares watches them go, smiling and raising a hand in answer to the small one's parting wave, but mostly he is now back inside himself, pondering events just past. 

It seems, in deed, that rather than a targeted attack - it seemed so very _personal_ at the time - the vexing effect was instead more generalized than first thought, affecting the whole of the store at once. In truth, this 'Vexing' had felt similar to when his sire had cast "Charm Person" on him when he first learned the spell, and yet not quite the same - this one had... darker undertones to it, besides the specificity of action suggested. Perhaps- and this is an exciting thought - Perhaps there is something to master Jorgen's demon story after all! 

Indeed, a mortal caster remained more than elusive -- granted the high unlikelihood of it being any that were in the store at the time! Ah, but little he could do against possibly evanescent, invisible or perhaps even bodiless fiends with his present complement of spells. A deflating thought... And similarly with the possessed, whether objects cursed or persons seduced. If only <Fenris' character> were here, he-

The young elf blinks, straightens, looks around the streets. He had been thinking only of a single caster, whether within or within sight of the store... But - BUT - what if the spell was not just cast, but anchored to - say - a young man carrying a sack of potatoes? 









*OOC:*


I don't suppose the young human who bumped him in the store is still visible? Does his theory make sense, by the way, granted what he knows of the events and the ways of magic?


----------



## gambler1650 (Aug 31, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares straightens, reflexively dusting non-existent debris from his robes. "You do not use physical discipline?" He seems mildly surprised.
> 
> <Response Mother?>





The mother shakes herself, I do.. But I usually tell Tatty to behave first.  And then, well, I don't... haul off and hit as hard as I did. I managed to pull back enough that it didn't hurt him, thank the gods."

Tatty is engrossed in his toy, and the mother murmurs, "Thank you again Master Elf, we should go."  Tatty calls over his shoulder, Yes, thank you! as they depart down the street.



> <After:






> Antares watches them go, smiling and raising a hand in answer to the small one's parting wave, but mostly he is now back inside himself, pondering events just past.
> 
> It seems, in deed, that rather than a targeted attack - it seemed so very _personal_ at the time - the vexing effect was instead more generalized than first thought, affecting the whole of the store at once. In truth, this 'Vexing' had felt similar to when his sire had cast "Charm Person" on him when he first learned the spell, and yet not quite the same - this one had... darker undertones to it, besides the specificity of action suggested. Perhaps- and this is an exciting thought - Perhaps there is something to master Jorgen's demon story after all!
> 
> ...




Not sure specifically which theory... if you mean anchored to the young man carrying a sack of potatoes, likely not... Magic tends to be cast either by someone directly, or as a passive or triggered effect on an object.  It's not to say an effect like you suggested couldn't be done, but Antares hasn't seen or heard of a specific case similar to this one that would fit the 'anchor to a moving person'. If Antares is thinking of an object on the young man or in the sack, then that fits better.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> The mother shakes herself, I do.. But I usually tell Tatty to behave first.  And then, well, I don't... haul off and hit as hard as I did. I managed to pull back enough that it didn't hurt him, thank the gods."



"They wove you well," he mildly agrees. "I am Antares, presently of the house of Bracegirdle. Please call on me there if there is need." Politeness, mostly, as he does not really expect to hear from them ever again.









*OOC:*


Looks like you just got yourself a new roommate, [MENTION=11760]Whizbang Dustyboots[/MENTION].  If that's alright with you?








			
				Binder Fred said:
			
		

> The young elf blinks, straightens, looks around the streets. He had been thinking only of a single caster, whether within or within sight of the store... But - BUT - what if the spell was not just cast, but anchored to - say - a young man carrying a sack of potatoes?




The gods are not so kind though _<I assume?>_. But if the man himself cannot be seen by young elven eyes, perhaps his effect can be traced instead?









*OOC:*


Of the people he can see and hear, are there any that seem to be under the effect of the Vexing? If so, go that way.

Does Antares know anything about this guy, by the way? Any loose associations from his garb, attitude, calluses and/or accent/the way he spoke?





[sblock=OOC]







gambler1650 said:


> If Antares is thinking of an object on the young man or in the sack, then that fits better.



Antares is thinking either mortal caster (no evidence of that so far), invisible demons (worst case scenario) or an area spell anchored to something that's moving (enspelled/cursed/possessed(?) object or person). I was asking about the last one. 

Really wish I'd taken Detect Magic today... [/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 1, 2011)

Antares, I'll get a more thorough response tomorrow, but to answer your questions, noone outside on the streets are acting particularly strangely.  The young man with the potatoes, is well down the main street that the general store is on, heading towards the south.  He seems relatively unhurried.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2011)

The gods are kind, it seems. After a last look through the store's window <everything alright in there?>, the young elven mage follows at a distance, calmly observing both the man and the interactions of those around him...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 1, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Gartelo's companion peers at Gartelo, and asks, "So.  What are they gonna do?  Send miners in?  Seems kind of dangerous to leave it open, unexplored."
> 
> Gartelo replies, after stamping some fragrant tobacco into a pipe, lighting it and taking a puff: Well now, you're right about that.  Word has that Master Harvil will want a few folk to go into the tunnels to explore them, make sure there's nothing nearby that's dangerous.  Then he'll probably block them off a ways in, and do some digging on the exposed bits to see if there's anything of use to mine."



"I owe you a drink next time at Half and Human, Gartelo," Bosco winks before heading off to see how much Master Harvil will pay for Bosco and his boarder to explore the tunnels.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 2, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> The gods are kind, it seems. After a last look through the store's window <everything alright in there?>, the young elven mage follows at a distance, calmly observing both the man and the interactions of those around him...




Everything looks fine in the store.  The deaf, old man is still puttering about the aisles.  Jorgen is stocking some items from some boxes he's pulled into the main store, it seems he was telling the truth when he said he had things to do and wasn't just trying to get rid of Antares.  The craftsman Gareth is looking over some simple tools, unsurprising since the metal tools that can be cheaply made around here are somewhat brittle or of poor quality in general.

The young man walks down the wooden planking.  Sometimes he nods to people he passes, though it appears only to humans - not to the other races he might see.  He pauses, and then turns to go into the Half and Human Inn through one of the side doors.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "I owe you a drink next time at Half and Human, Gartelo," Bosco winks before heading off to see how much Master Harvil will pay for Bosco and his boarder to explore the tunnels.




Gartelo looks up and grins slightly at Bosco, his wink and raised pipe, seeming to indicate he knew that the younger halfling was listening in.

Since it's still a couple of hours til sundown, Bosco finds out through various queries that  Master Harvil is out overseeing the work in the mines.  He tends to come back into town right around sundown.  









*OOC:*


If you want to wait for him, his normal route is well known... in through the North road to his home and office near the north edge of town.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Um, my thread appears to be getting rather involved (and falling into the sneaky side of things to boot!). Would Bosco care to join me on this one, Whizbang? We're both walking the streets right now, so I don't think it's too much of a stretch to have them meet...


----------



## mdengler (Sep 4, 2011)

"Antares!" Stellan steps out into the street and waves, his broad face split by a huge grin. "I've been searching for you. Where have you been keeping yourself?" He strides over on old, well worn boots that clap on the wooden walkway. As ever, he wears the tunic his father gave him which shows the sigil of a place his father knew but he's never seen and cannot name. The sigil shows an armed griffin passant on a white and blue field.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 7, 2011)

"Ah, Stellan?" The young elf stops, looks between his newfound quarry and the foremost of his few friends... "Would you, perhaps, care to join me in a walk?" A most disarming smile, green eyes aglow with the pleasure of secrets shared: "I am stalking a demon."

<Response Stellan?>









*OOC:*


I'm suppossing that this occurs early in Antares's walk down the street so that we have time to talk as they walk. Correct me if I'm wrong, Gambler.





«Some times later:


gambler1650 said:


> The young man with the potatoes pauses, and then turns to go into the Half and Human Inn through one of the side doors.



Antares frows, lightly: what now..? "Perhaps we can observe through the front windows?"


[sblock=Inn questions]What's the layout like in there, Gambler? Is that side door usually for public access? Do they know where it connects to (the inn's main room or a side room/corridor?) and/or does it have a window next to it? Does the inn have one big room where they could, indeed, watch the happenings from the front windows?[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Antares, that's fine with me.... Just waiting to see what you guys do.







The Half and Human Inn is pretty quiet now.  Most of the men in the town are working, and the women are with their kids, so you don't see people going in and out.  It tends to open up for meals and drinks in another hour or so, a bit before sunset.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 10, 2011)

Bosco ambles over toward the Half and Human while waiting for Master Harvil, who is burdened by the millstone of a real job, to get off work.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 13, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares frows, lightly: what now..? "Perhaps we can observe through the front windows?"



Stellan remains uncharacteristically quiet, and when the young elf looks his way moments later, his whole attitude seems to say: "This is *your* demon, you know."

"Hm, ah, so," temporizes his friend, feeling slightly slighted for some reason... But there will, probably, be time for that later. And so the wizard's apprentice looks about, then leans in and whispers, "Then I think I will, indeed, observe through the front windows and you could, perhaps, best occupy your time by following directly?" He quietly walks two slender fingers towards the side door as he suggests this. "I do not think he has seen you..."

<Response Stellan?>

<Assuming a "yes":
"Fare thee well, my friend." And while Antares makes his way towards one of the shaded tables set out haphazardly on the outward-bulging width of plank fronting the inn, Stellan heads for the side door through which the man with the potatoes so recently entered. Both with some trepidation in their hearts.









*OOC:*


Antares will choose a table near the windows, so he can look inside the main room. Stellan would probably try to glimpse through any windows flanking the door before entering, I think.


----------



## mdengler (Sep 15, 2011)

"He doesn't appear to be much of a demon but I'm always happy to see the inside of a tavern," Stellan says with an smile breaking across his broad face. With long, confident strides he crosses the planks to the side door and enters the tavern. Ignoring the demon he hails the barkeep and orders an ale before sitting with his back to the wall. Sipping his ale with a contented smile he surveys the interior for any available wenches or barmaids (and sneaking a glance at our demon as he looks around).

OOC: what is the layout in the tavern?


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 15, 2011)

_Well played!_ thinks Antares. From his vantage, the young wizard is free to concentrate more fully on their shared target, atune to any reachings for instruments cursed, castings magical... or perhaps - could he be so lucky? - a translucent glimpse at an ethereal demon visage?









*OOC:*


Try to spot if anybody in the potato man's wake gets suddenly angry as well, please.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 15, 2011)

*At the Half and Human Tavern: Antares, Stellan - Bosco is approaching and can join in any way he so desires*

The interior is darker than the outside, but torches on the walls keep things reasonably well lit.  It's simply decorated, with a relatively large open common area, the bar, and then an open space behind the bar that acts as the kitchen.  The main door from the front is opposite the bar and kitchen in the back, and the side door on the right hand side of the room that Stellan entered is opposite the hearth set in the wall.  There's a reasonably clean, but well worn rug made of animal skins that covers the wood floor.  The furniture is sized for the various races of Ascadar and well made and maintained.

There is one other patron, a halfling sitting near the hearth and nursing an ale.

The young man with the bag of potatoes has deposited said bag on the masonry stone in the kitchen and is talking to the cook, a middle aged human with dark hair streaked with grey named Krevan.  

A human serving wench, nicely rounded in all the right places with dusky blonde hair comes up to Stellan after he receives his drink from Anden, the barkeep.  She says, "Will there be anything else, young master?"  She's probably in her late 20's, and is someone who hasn't been seen here before.  Assuming Stellan at least has frequented the place a time or two, he knows that Krevan was hoping to find a couple of new employees to replace some who had left for better paying ventures in town.

The owner and the young man are both still chatting in the back, and Krevan says, "Ok, so you've proved you can carry the potatos, let's see how quickly you can prep them for tonight's meal.  Knives are over there."









*OOC:*


Antares, nobody inside appears to be acting particularly oddly, or angrily.


----------



## mdengler (Sep 15, 2011)

"What a wonderfully enticing question," Stellan replies with a grin and a generous tip. "I was considering something to eat but it looks like there's new staff in the kitchen. Can you tell me who they are and if they're as good as the last bunch? Your smile has brightened my day and I'd hate to spoil it with a bit of uncooked mutton."

OOC: I'm not sure what the drink cost or what a normal tip would be so I'll leave the amount up to you.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 16, 2011)

There's a brief smile from the new wench as Stellan pays the 5 coppers for the drink plus two for the tip.  "Thank you, young master."  She pauses for a moment as she glances over her shoulder at the young man, who is now skinning and chopping potatoes, putting them in a pot.  "That one you mean?  He was in the same caravan I was.  Bunch of us from Grenadel, hoping to do a bit better for ourselves out here.  Guess we were lucky, this place was looking for help.  Anyhow.  He's a good cook even if his sense of humor is a bit..." she pauses, searching for the words, "He makes fun of non-humans a lot."  She speaks quietly and no one sems to have heard, especially since Krevan and the young man have begun to talk about the night's menu.









*OOC:*


Grenadel is a village to the southwest of Ascadar along the main road.  Rumors around town have it that they're struggling since the caves nearby have been mined almost completely of the semi-precious gems that originally made it an attractive place to settle.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 17, 2011)

A bit of a disappointment so far, quietly mulls Antares from his spot at the window. Perhaps the boy with the potatoes does not dare cause unrest in what is obviously his place of employ...? Or, more than likely, is it the lack of targets that dampens his enthousiasm? If only the young elf could hear what it is they speak of! But the windows are too thick, the speakers too far... Or are they?









*OOC:*


Antares looks at the window itself: does it seem possible to pry it open so he can listen in? 





[sblock=IF YES and nobody is looking at him]After a nervous look at his surroundings, Antares reaches out, lays his finger tips against glass and incants soft sibilants in the tongue of Air. His other hand motions up, up... up!  









*OOC:*


or is that "to me, to me... to me!"? This, by the way, is the 'STR as Levitation' thing we talked about earlier... Acceptable?





[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 20, 2011)

Bosco has paused to refill his tobacco pouch and is strolling slowly down the street toward Half and a Human, blowing smoke rings as he goes.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 24, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> A bit of a disappointment so far, quietly mulls Antares from his spot at the window. Perhaps the boy with the potatoes does not dare cause unrest in what is obviously his place of employ...? Or, more than likely, is it the lack of targets that dampens his enthousiasm? If only the young elf could hear what it is they speak of! But the windows are too thick, the speakers too far... Or are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The window is unlocked, often the windows are left open at night and probably due to the place being open for business, with both owners and workers inside, there's no need for it to be locked.  The only person who might notice the lifting of the window would be Stellan, as the wench is facing him, and the rest of the staff are in the kitchen currently except the bartender who is watching the food prep.  As soon as the window is open, Antares can hear the conversation inside with no problems.









*OOC:*


Perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


A slight re-write if I may: 





The only person who might notice the lifting of the window *and the slight golden sparkle that accompanied it,* would be Stellan, as the wench is facing him, and the rest of the staff are in the kitchen currently except the bartender who is watching the food prep. As soon as the window is open, Antares can hear the conversation inside with no problems.

_Haaa, much better_, thinks Antares as he leans fractionnaly closer, the satisfying tingle of magic slowly ebbing from his limbs.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 26, 2011)

It becomes evident that the young man that Antares followed is planning little more than to help prep the food for the patrons who should likely be coming into the Half and Human soon, as miners return around sunset.  Finished with the potatoes, Krevan starts him on the vegetables, and the smell of potatoes being cooked begins to waft out into the tavern and the open window where Antares sits.  The serving wench looks again at Stellan after answering his last question, and asks, "Will there be anything else young master?"









*OOC:*


Fine with the rewrite....


----------



## mdengler (Sep 26, 2011)

"The ale and a smile was all I needed," Stellan says as he finishes his drink and stands up, towering over the serving girl. "Have a fine evening and enjoy your stay in our village." With another casual glance at the comings and goings in the tavern he strides back outside.


----------



## gambler1650 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just as Stellan comes out of the Half and Human, Bosco comes into sight and is close enough for hailing distance.  The sun is setting, and Master Harvil (the man whose group of miners broke into previously unknown caverns) and other miners are seen, coming into the town from the road to the north (to which the Half and Human is conveniently located).  Some appear to be heading in a straight line to the tavern, others are moving to various houses located throughout this part of the town.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 27, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> Just as Stellan comes out of the Half and Human, Bosco comes into sight and is close enough for hailing distance,



- which Antares does with a welcoming smile, gesturing towards a free seat at his table. "Bo!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 4, 2011)

Bosco ambles over, looking for the food and drink he assumes someone must have purchased for him.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 4, 2011)

In that he is somewhat disappointed to find his elven friend seated in front of a bare expanse of varnished maple. Not too surprising considering said friend's current financial straits, but still...

Antares does note the look though and smiles. "Hungry?" His smile widens as he suddenly leans forth and the information dam bursts: "We believe demons may be haunting fair Ascadar, Bo! Would it not make a fine first foray for the Behenian Company?" <see note below>










*OOC:*


*Do* assume he fills in the Halfling at the slightest provocation. 





[sblock=Behenian Company]Behenian Company is the name Antares is currently championing for the group (he's explained what they are at great lengths and on more than one occasion). This has, I imagine, not been met with thunderous applause.  Feel free - no - _encouraged_ to come up with alternate candidates.[/sblock]


----------



## mdengler (Oct 5, 2011)

Stellan wanders over as well. "I didn't see any evidence of demons but the new barmaid is friendly," he says with a shrug. He passes along the info he learned inside.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 5, 2011)

Mysthyr waited patiently at a table in the corner of the Half and Human.  Muzdin was late and Myst was already halfway into his third drink.  His coin was going to dry up quickly at this rate.  It was just like the dwarf to keep him waiting.  Myst figured he'd be broke by the time he left the tavern this evening.  He'd need at least a few more drinks to get through the inevitable debate that he knew he'd end up in with Muzdin about their respective faiths.

The cleric took another sip of his ale and then heard a woman speaking somewhat loudly behind him.  Turning in his chair, he spotted an older woman standing by a table where a member of the local militia was sitting.  He didn't recognize either at first and then realized that he knew the old woman as the foster mother of a young woman named Anna.

“My Anna was taken two nights ago! I told you! Have you even looked for her?”

The militiaman looked annoyed to be bothered.  Likely he was off duty.  “Crazy old woman. Everyone knows she was just looking to get away from you. She always talked about going to see the Empire," the man replied.

Anna's foster mother shook her head negatively.  She appeared on the verge of losing control.  Her hands made fists at her sides and she was shaking with anger.

Myst stood up and approached the two, clearing his throat to make his presence known.  "Excuse me.  If I may intrude, why is it that you think Anna was taken and by whom do you believe she was taken?" he asked the old woman.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Outside the Half and Human: Antares, Stellan, Bosco*

Just as Stellan comes out to report his findings to Antares, and Bo is also drawn into the events of the day, a crowd of townsfolk pass by and enter the tavern.  Or at least a crowd, compared to the streets as they had been.  Miners, lumber workers, and militia going off duty - while the night watch comes on, all are beginning to make their way to their favorite watering holes.  An older woman also comes down the street, and seeing a member of the militia going inside, makes her way inside too even though she is quite out of place in the group (OOC: see Mysthyr's thread above, and the next post after this one).  She can be heard saying: "My Anna was taken..." before she disappears inside and her voice gets drowned out by the growing volume inside.

Another unusual figure makes his way over, a young male elf with oddly colored grey hair, and coal black eyes.  Antares recognizes him immediately, one of the other apprentices to a mentor of Antares in magic. While Antares learned a lot from his father, his family had paid to expose him to other types of magic as well.  The young man's name is Enderise and has just started learning under Dysare, the mentor.  Dysare had traveled into the surrounding forest a couple of weeks ago without informing anyone why she was going, merely saying that she had business to attend to.  Enderise drops into a seat at Antares' table, giving Bosco and Stellan a brief glance before saying without preamble, "Dysare's back.  She asked me to give you this when she found out you.. uh.. left."  And he passes across a ring that appears to be finely crafted from the hardwood that is the town's major export.









*OOC:*


Antares: Feel free to change names, or the background as suggested above to more fully fit your concept, but this is a way of getting you an item...


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Inside the Half and Human: Mysthyr*

The militiaman gives Mysthyr a look, seems about to say something, and then pauses as he notices the holy symbol the young cleric wears.  "Praise Pelor..." he mutters under his breath, and then says, "Wasting your breath on this one.." before he walks away towards the bar.

The older woman turns to Mysthyr, "Oh.  Young master.  Please.  No one believes me.  She... she's gone!  And she wouldn't have just left.. and even if she would have, she didn't take any of her stuff.  We had a fight a few nights ago, and she said she was going to go to a friend's and cool off.  She never came back, and her friend said Anna never got there.  Something must have happened to her!"









*OOC:*


Mysthyr: You remember Anna, though since she had little interest in religions of any kind, you didn't have any direct interaction with her - beyond of the head turning kind, the young woman was something of a looker.









Toric_Arthendain said:


> Mysthyr waited patiently at a table in the corner of the Half and Human.  Muzdin was late and Myst was already halfway into his third drink.  His coin was going to dry up quickly at this rate.  It was just like the dwarf to keep him waiting.  Myst figured he'd be broke by the time he left the tavern this evening.  He'd need at least a few more drinks to get through the inevitable debate that he knew he'd end up in with Muzdin about their respective faiths.
> 
> The cleric took another sip of his ale and then heard a woman speaking somewhat loudly behind him.  Turning in his chair, he spotted an older woman standing by a table where a member of the local militia was sitting.  He didn't recognize either at first and then realized that he knew the old woman as the foster mother of a young woman named Anna.
> 
> ...


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 6, 2011)

*My precious!*



gambler1650 said:


> a crowd of townsfolk pass by and enter the tavern.  Or at least a crowd, compared to the streets as they had been.  Miners, lumber workers, and militia going off duty - while the night watch comes on, all are beginning to make their way to their favorite watering holes.



Antares watches them pass, idly glad their number - their presence and their noise - will shield the developing conversation. "Hidden currents," he comments to Stellan's fascinating report. "He does not like those outside his race, this boy from Grenadel... Did you get a name for him?"

<Assuming a no from Stellan:
The elf gently smiles and tilts his head, "But you acquired the name of the serving wench, correct?"

<Response Stellan? Bosco?>


gambler1650 said:


> Enderise drops into a seat at Antares' table, giving Bosco and Stellan a brief glance before saying without preamble, "Dysare's back.  She asked me to give you this when she found out you.. uh.. left."  And he passes across a ring that appears to be finely crafted from the hardwood that is the town's major export.



"Did she perhaps say what She intended by it?" He is obviously already quite distracted by this point though, twirling the ornament this way and that so that he may observe it under every possible angle. "Ah, my appologies. Bosco Bracegirdle, Stellan of Griffindom, this is apprentice Enderise, a fellow seeker of things magical and arcane." And yet he *still* hasn't looked up from his smiling inspection of the ring! 










*OOC:*


Any markings or patterns on this thing? Inklings of things magical?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 6, 2011)

Myst acknowledged the mumbled praise to Pelor with a nod of his head and then watched the militiaman go.  His attention was almost  immediately pulled back to the old woman when she started talking again.  He listened intently and then nodded.  "What was it that you and Anna fought about, if you don't mind me asking?"

After hearing her answer, he said, "Perhaps I could talk to her friend.  Could you tell me where she lives so that I can call on her?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2011)

A dwarf was silently sitting on a corner of the tavern. Shade covered half his being, only visible was the lower part of his body. His face and half of his torso remained unseen.



> (#7)
> "Dwarves and Elves. I tell ya, they think they own the town. Better get used to their place."
> "Hey, keep it down..."
> "Why? Ain't like the bitch is going to hear us, right?"




*"Oh I will." *comes the booming and bass voice from the corner, like if it would come from a grave. As he stands up, the shadows dissipate, showing a dwarf, with some grey hair already in his beard. *"And you'll do well in not having such thoughts in your minds. When you start rising and cultivating such thoughts, they overgrow, invade your very soul, and turn you into a foulspawn, and you begin to saw the seed of chaos and hatred into other people's heart. Soon your community is no more, with the help your neighbours gave you gone, you succumb to the many threats that plague the land. So tear those thoughts from your minds, like a farmer that rips off the bad weed, or be blighted and forgotten."* the grim speech the dwarf gives seems so eerie that makes the hair in the back of the neck stand.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 6, 2011)

...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 7, 2011)

> Enderise drops into a seat at Antares' table, giving Bosco and Stellan a brief glance before saying without preamble, "Dysare's back. She asked me to give you this when she found out you.. uh.. left." And he passes across a ring that appears to be finely crafted from the hardwood that is the town's major export.



Bosco smokes his pipe, only vaguely paying attention.

"So, who wants to make some money?" His hand shoots in the air. "I do, I do! You do? I do! It turns out there are several money-making opportunities we could be engaged in _right now_, once you two get engaged, or whatever elf thing you're doing is completed."


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Outside the Half and Human: Antares, Bosco, Stellan, and Enderise (NPC)*

Enderise turns to give the halfling a brief look, seeming distracted.  "Nice to meet you."  He also seems somewhat worried by the looks some of the humans are giving the table with two elves sitting at it and possibly a bit anxious to be on his way again.  He turns back to Antares, "She said to... try memorizing an extra spell tomorrow morning while concentrating on the ring. Um, I should go.  More errands to run before night."  He stands up, pauses, Sorry you got kicked out of your house, Antares. and then makes his way through the town.

The stream of people into the Half and Human has slowed after the first normal wave from people ending their work at sunset.  Another crowd usually comes in later, a bit more subdued and interested in long drinks and conversation.  This crowd is a touch noisier, and often rowdier given the hard work they usually do in the mines and forests.  It's one of the reasons the militia also changes over at this time, as they too can come to the taverns and inns in the town.  They're told in no uncertain terms that if trouble starts and they're in a public place, they're considered to be on duty - and if they stand by they will be sent to work shifts in the mines instead of the town.

Bosco, you did see Master Harvil walk by and into the tavern.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Inside the Half and Human: Mysthyr, Muzdin*

Tables are filling up, and drinks are being served liberally, along with some of the potato soup that's been prepared.  More meals are being prepared in the back, the smell of roasting meat beginning to waft through the room.  There are maybe 17 or so people inside now.

*Mysthyr*
The old woman coughs a couple of times - possibly from the smoke that wafts through the tavern from the kitchens, the place could use better ventilation.  Then she replies, "It was something stupid.  I asked her to go to pick up some things for me from the market, and she said she didn't want to go there.  She refused to say why, and one thing led to another and next thing you know we were yelling at each other.  Young ones, they're so willful.. not that my conduct was much better.  I just want her back..."  When Mysthyr asks about her friend, she says: "Her friend is Erenie, she lives with her father - Kestendar, in the middle of town."  She describes the directions from her house more on the edge of town to it, but well enough so that you could easily find it from anywhere in the town.

*Muzdin*
The two men talking to each other at a table midway between the bar and the corner where Muzdin sit go silent for a moment.  Then the first man, the one who was denigrating elves and dwarves, stands up.  Muscled, likely a woodcutter given the healthy tan he has compared to the paler skin of most of the miners, and relatively tall, he turns towards Muzdin.  "It's your kind that's the blight, and best forgotten."  His friend, while equally muscled tugs at his arm, "Greger, sit down.  You don't want trouble here."  The militiaman who was talking to the old woman that Mysthyr is now talking to is at the bar, and glances over but doesn't say anything just yet.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 8, 2011)

gambler1650 said:


> *Outside the Half and Human: Antares, Bosco, Stellan, and Enderise (NPC)*
> 
> "Um, I should go.  More errands to run before night."  He stands up, pauses, Sorry you got kicked out of your house, Antares. and then makes his way through the town.



"My thank yous to Teacher Dysare!" calls the young elf after him, half-rising out of his chair. "AND I wanted to ask you if She discovered anything on her mysterious journey," he sighs as he sinks back down. Enderise was never very social to begin with, it is true. He and his new teacher are a good match in that respect... He shakes it off: Ah well.

"Is money all you have to offer?" smiles Antares to his diminutive friend. "WE have fell magics bent on causing unrest, the possibility of foul demon-worship, citizens in danger," he adds with Stellan's peculiarities in mind before his green eyes start widening with enthousiasm: "You know what that means, don't you? Grimoires! Grimoires filled with summonings and bindings!"

<Response Bosco, Stelan?>









*OOC:*


You both know that since his "exile" last week, Antares has been missing his dad's library most of all, being reduced to his own spellbook and to any piece of writing he can borrow/temporarily beg off its owner.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2011)

*"You dare insult a priest of Takam? Poor confused lad. If you so much wish to put your prejudices at test, you'll find that the first life they'll claim is your own. Listen to your friend and sit down. He is in the path of caution, and exhibits wits. You have much to learn from him."* Lectures the cleric to the timberman.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> ["You know what that means, don't you? Grimoires! Grimoires filled with summonings and bindings!"



"Do they sell for a lot?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 9, 2011)

Myst listened to the old woman's words and then nodded slowly.  "Perhaps I will check in on Erenie and see if she can shed some light on this situation.  If I do, I will be sure to keep you informed of anything that I discover."  

A loud voice from the other side of the room caught his attention and a slow smile spread across his face.

With a slight bow to the old woman, the cleric turned and moved over towards where Muzdin was apparently lecturing a local about something.  He wasn't sure but he thought he had heard Takam mentioned.  Myst shook his head and laughed softly.

When he got close enough he called out, "Muzdin my friend!  You're late!  First round is on you!"


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 9, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "Do they sell for a lot?"



Antares splutters, going so far as to click the unworn wooden ring down on the table, "Sell them?!" He blinks, "Well, if we copied them, I suppose we could- I mean: no! This is not knowledge we want distributed too widely, Bo!" He regroups and goes on, if a bit more glumly: "I still believe this should be stopped, as quickly as pos-si... And what did *you* find that is so great, oh grinning fiend?"

<Response Bosco?>


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares splutters, going so far as to click the unworn wooden ring down on the table, "Sell them?!" He blinks, "Well, if we copied them, I suppose we could- I mean: no! This is not knowledge we want distributed too widely, Bo!" He regroups and goes on, if a bit more glumly: "I still believe this should be stopped, as quickly as pos-si... And what did *you* find that is so great, oh grinning fiend?"
> 
> <Response Bosco?>



"Master Harvil," Bosco points at him with the stem of his pipe, "is looking to hire some stalwarts to explore some recently opened tunnels in the mines. And not with books, but with actual coins that can be exchanged for goods and services. And Sal, outside of town, is looking to hire people to collect rare herbs. And he is also not paying with books, but rather with a treasure map, that will lead to yet more coins that can be exchanged for goods and services, or even used to purchase books as well."


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Inside the Half and Human: Mysthyr, Muzdin*
Greger pauses for a long moment, glaring at Muzdin before he finally looks away with a too loud laugh, speaking to the other man at his table, "You're right.  It's not worth  it.  No dwarf is."  And then he sits down with his back to the dwarf, picking up his ale and taking a long swig from it.

Conversation near the confrontation starts to pick up again, though patrons and workers glance at the dwarf from time to time.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"You dare insult a priest of Takam? Poor confused lad. If you so much wish to put your prejudices at test, you'll find that the first life they'll claim is your own. Listen to your friend and sit down. He is in the path of caution, and exhibits wits. You have much to learn from him."* Lectures the cleric to the timberman.







			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Myst listened to the old woman's words and then nodded slowly. "Perhaps I will check in on Erenie and see if she can shed some light on this situation. If I do, I will be sure to keep you informed of anything that I discover."
> 
> A loud voice from the other side of the room caught his attention and a slow smile spread across his face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

With a hump! the dwarf turns away from the two low class workers, to face Myst. *"My friend, a star shines upon our meeting, Aye indeed I'll pay for the ale, come, tell me what has kept you so busy lately."* he says with a wide smile, as he pats Myst mightily on the back.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 11, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> [...] "he is also not paying with books, but rather with a treasure map, that will lead to yet more coins that can be exchanged for goods and services, or even used to purchase books as well."



Antares looks away from the point where Master Harvil disappeared into the inn proper. "So money *is* all you have to offer?" His smile deepens, "In which case perhaps I should point out that those ridding Ascadar of demons might, quite possibly, incur the gratitude of the militia, the mayor, and the populace in general?" Raised eyebrows, head lightly tilted to the side: the elf obviously believes he has found a master argument.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 11, 2011)

"Definite money is more valuable than potential money."


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 12, 2011)

Antares considers the halfling, a touch of sadness in his green eyes, "Then you will be rich, my friend, but never great, or powerful..." He blinks, realization setting in: "And how, pray, can a treasure map be classified as 'definite'...? Or, for that matter, returning alive and hale from monster-infested caves to collect said moneys? Indeed, Potential seems to rest its iridescent cloak before *all* our tales, oh spurious trickster." A smile, sudden as sunlight through the clouds: "Isn't it great?" 










*OOC:*


So that would be a 'no' on the "Fetch Myst and Muzdin" question, Whizbang?


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will note that Binder Fred put a suggestion on how to get the two groups together - Bosco or Stellan going inside to get drinks and noticing the other two characters (who everyone does know... you're all 'friends'  ) in the OOC thread.  I'll also add that there's enough lights for the tables outside, and with the windows opened it's easy to look into or out of the tavern to see people...

Also, it might be best to do simple table talk comments - like the one Binder Fred made in the IC thread, but more involved discussions in the OOC thread.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 14, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Antares considers the halfling, a touch of sadness in his green eyes, "Then you will be rich, my friend, but never great, or powerful..." He blinks, realization setting in: "And how, pray, can a treasure map be classified as 'definite'...? Or, for that matter, returning alive and hale from monster-infested caves to collect said moneys? Indeed, Potential seems to rest its iridescent cloak before *all* our tales, oh spurious trickster." A smile, sudden as sunlight through the clouds: "Isn't it great?"



"If we had a gold coin for every word that fell from your lips, everyone in Ascadar would have a fat belly, dwell in a lordly manor and ride a fine horse. Go see if the bartender will take some of your words as currency; I am not your serving monkey, sir!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 15, 2011)

Myst sat down while Muzdin retrieved the ale.  When the dwarf returned, Myst nodded towards the old woman he had been speaking to.  "That woman there is the foster mother of a young woman named Anne.  Perhaps you've seen her around town?  Anyway, it seems Anne has run off, or been taken, or who knows what.  The old woman says that Anne and she had an argument but nothing serious.  After that, Anne disappeared.  The old woman is convinced that something bad happened and that she didn't just run off.  She said that Anne's friend Erenie saw her last.  Erenie lives here in town with her father Kestendar, not far from here.  I told the old woman I might check into it for her.  What have you been up to aside from wagging your tongue about Takam?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 15, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "If we had a gold coin for every word that fell from your lips, everyone in Ascadar would have a fat belly, dwell in a lordly manor and ride a fine horse. Go see if the bartender will take some of your words as currency; I am not your serving monkey, sir!"



"I will take that for the admission of defeat that it is," smilingly nods the elf, standing. He seems, notes Bosco, infuriatingly unperturbed in his newfound happiness. "What would you like?"

<Response Stellan, Bosco?>

After taking his and stellan's order, along with a little coinage from the latter <I'm hoping?>, Antares makes his way into the Half and Human, heading as straight for the bar as the shifting streams of patrons will allow... though he does try a curious glance at their mysterious man from Grenadel as he passes.









*OOC:*


Wis check to Spot Muzdin and Myst (Antares is NOT the most observant of mages ): 1d20=19. Failed.






Maybe that is why he notices nothing else on his way there. "Master Anden? Master Anden..?" And he lists his immediate desires.









*OOC:*


A small mead for himself, please.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 15, 2011)

The man from Grenadel is hard at work in the kitchens, prepping food as needed.  The main cook yells his way once, "Kapen, got those onions ready yet?"  Kapen nods with an aye of agreement and passes over the bowl.

Eyes follow Antares as he enters, but conversations continue, and soon enough he has the order for himself and his companions...









*OOC:*


 I'll rule that while Antares didn't notice Myst or Muzdin, that they noticed him.. after all the plan was to meet here, and the attention that elves get in this place - turned heads - due to not being usual patrons, will be obvious enough.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Time to choose your first 'mission':

Let me gently point you to:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ver-dragon-swords-wizardry-core-4th-ed-8.html

Antares has suggested a method to choose there...

I will also note that given the format, it IS possible to have people explore their own interests in perhaps 2 separate groups... whether this is wise, is of course up to y'all.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

Muzdim nods.* "I've overheard some of that, but was too concentrated on that ignorant son of a cow. I tell you, the humans of this town are growing weary of us dwarves, and of other races too. If they start to do, instead of just talk, it will be the end of them."* the dwarf says, in his usual secretly and shady mood. He rises his mug non the less. *"To friendship, and collaboration my friend."* he takes a long swing after the toast.* "Even if your God is a kurmat."* The last word in dwarven means girly, of delicate manners. Myst had learned that word in particular, as Muzdim used it alot.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


In the interest of speed, I'm going to assume the following (and yes,  I did try a second Wis roll for Antares. Failed again ).






"Antares, boy! Over here!"

The elf turns to see <what does your character look like, Thoric?> and smiles wide. "Brother Myst! When and by whence did you arrive?" His enthousiasm cools somewhat as he spots the armored dwarf by his side. "Master Stonehand." A polite nod. 

"Actually and as happens, we sit on the terrace just beyond yonder window. Would you care to join us, so that we-" a look to the inn's busy surroundings "-do not bother others here with our tales? It has been a most auspicious day!" Tales yearning to be told twinkle deep in his green eyes.

<assuming a yes:
"Stellan, Bo, look what I have found," with a wave to the two new arrivals as he sits. 

"Hm?" A pause as Antares spots the wooden ring sitting in front of his chair, followed by a puzzled look at his bare left hand, as if he somehow forgot not putting it on earlier. Well. With a smile he *does* now slide the newfound magic ring on his left middle finger, with some relish -- subtle warmth percolating up his arm, prickling from a lobe somewhere under and down from his right temple. (He'll need - let's see - polished steel to balance it on the right, most likely, plain matching plain?)









*OOC:*


Character sheet updated.






On being told of the missing lady Anne by Mysthyr: "Master Jorgen mentioned only fowls, it is true," admits Antares, "but is it not also a deeper truth that demons, in all stories told, prefer the young and the innocent for their sacrifice?"


[sblock=OOC]Gambler, does anybody know where Anne and her mother lived? Is it anywhere near Old Man Corl's farm (he of the missing chickens)? Antares will also check on the inn from time to time during the conversation, in case Kapen decides to unleash his demonic gifts on the innocent populace once more. 

Voda, I put in some pre-existing tension between Muzdin and Antares, one being concerned with the keeping of secrets, the other with their unmasking -- plus there's that whole dwarves vs elves thing. Hope you don't mind. I thought it could add some fun to the proceedings.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 19, 2011)

"Are you suggesting some sort of connection between demons and young Anne's disappearance?" Myst asked, staring intently at Antares.  "I'd want to talk to her friend Erenie before jumping to such conclusions."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2011)

*"Hmp... Antares..." *Muzdim mumbles and nods in reply to the elf. Coming from the secretive dwarf it might have been the most warm greeting the elf had have so far from the war cleric of Takam.
After hearing the explanation of the possible connection of both demons and the disappearance of the human lass, Muzim brooms his long beard. *"Demons are a witty lot." *he states. *"And human younglings are the perfect contrary of witty." *he says, quizzically. *"It might be worth investigatin' I say."*

_OOC: Good idea Binie boy!_


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 19, 2011)

"I'm still unclear on the renumeration involved with this. Getting between a demon and its sacrifice is even less wise than a dwarf and his mug. There will need to be gold, a pretty girl or both guaranteed, if you want my help."


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Also repeated in the "Talking the Talk" OOC thread...

Oh, and something I was just mulling for the clerics...  While doing the right thing for the right reason is of course, greatly appreciated by your faiths, churches and superiors... 'adventuring priests' are also encouraged to return with some monetary rewards to help fund the spread of the faith and the maintenance of the structures.  

What this will amount to in game terms is, you will be asked to return 10% of all you gain in wealth back to the church/faith.  In return, you - and possibly the party, will receive certain benefits - the use of items (weapons, magic items, etc, healing by priests).  This is something I thought of, given the conversation regarding which way to choose, and my reminder above that gold/handling foes, will be the primary way to gain XP in this system.

What this means for your _current_ situation is that not only would you be expected to do things for people in the community, but the community members would also expect to recompense you for such services.  As such, I'm going to go back to the scene with Anna's foster mother and rule that she offered 150 GP for simply finding out what happened to her, and 500 GP if she is returned via the party's direct involvement.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 20, 2011)

Must pay a visit to Teacher Dysare, thank her for her not inconsiderable gift. (Which is, no doubt, what She intended...)



Toric_Arthendain said:


> "Are you suggesting some sort of connection between demons and young Anne's disappearance?" Myst asked, staring intently at Antares.  "I'd want to talk to her friend Erenie before jumping to such conclusions."



"It is a space beyond what I was suggesting," agrees the young mage, not ruffled in the least. "Connections? Patterns in the mists? Things worth investigating if Demons be our path?" A pause, a slight tilt of the head, "Or at the least worthy of consideration?"



Voda Vosa said:


> After hearing the explanation of the possible connection of both demons and the disappearance of the human lass, Muzim brooms his long beard. *"Demons are a witty lot." *he states. *"And human younglings are the perfect contrary of witty." *he says, quizzically. *"It might be worth investigatin' I say."*



So hearing Antares' mouth opens minimally and his eyes widen -- which, for him, is the equivalent of slack-jawed amazement. 



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> "I'm still unclear on the renumeration involved with this. Getting between a demon and its sacrifice is even less wise than a dwarf and his mug. There will need to be gold, a pretty girl or both guaranteed, if you want my help."



The young elf shakes his surprise away (gift horses and all that). "He is being difficult because we did not immediately seize upon his own idea," he explains to the others in pretend stage whisper, gently teasing. 

He sighs and considers possible solution... "Perhaps if you took the time needed to talk to *any* of the principals involved, Bo, they might be willing to put a number on their plight?" he reasonably suggests, though just as obviously he finds the idea rather crass, much preferring to leave such things to people's innate generosity... 

<Response Bosco?>

"So what say you, friends? WILL Demons be our path?" 

<Response All?>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

*"Demons will be dirt in me boot." *agrees the dwarf.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 20, 2011)

"I'm fine with that so long as it means looking into Anne's disappearance as well, as I have already offered to do so to the mother," Myst replied.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 20, 2011)

"What if slavers prowl the streets instead?" inquires Antares. "Would you be willing to hand things over to the militia?" Brother Myst could sometimes be stubborn about the strangest of things (as could Muzdin, but that went without saying).


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, reading the way the tea leaves are going... Looks like the winner is the combination of Mystery at the General Store (as I'll call the events that occurred there) + Anna's Disappearance.

If there are any major objections to this, I'd advise it to be stated before the end of the weekend, otherwise, please come up with your plan of action.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 22, 2011)

<Response Mysthyr?>

"Then I see three possible points of attack," smiles the elf, moving a cup, a flagon and a mug to represent each on the table. "First is our esteemed man from Grenadel, which may or me not be motive force, or perhaps simply trigger? Then comes old man Corl, with friendly fowls flayed on fiendish fiend's altar (or so thinks Master Jorgen). Finally, the missing lady Anne, of fair face and sudden temper..." A sudden idea: "Too there is the general store itself, where auras or effulgence may linger, to be revealed to the trained eye!" A dot of mead on the table next to the Man-From-Grenadel cup to represent such. "I rather think we should begin there early on the morrow, then call on lady Anne's friend, then move on to the Corl farm on the outskirts of town... Agreed?" 

It should fill in the day nicely.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 25, 2011)

"That sounds like a good plan to me," Myst replied to Antares.  "Shall we meet right back here in the morning?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2011)

"That gives me time to get a tin cup and pencils, since apparently beggary is your shared ambition."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

Muzdim rises and eyebrow. *"Shut yer trap."* he says cuttingly. *"I'll go to bed and wait ye all here at morrow. Elf, Brother Myst."* and he departs for a night's sleep.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 25, 2011)

So, I take it that the plan appears to be to meet outside the Half and Human tomorrow morning ICly, and then go to the General Store (which opens - let's say a couple of hours after sunrise to allow Jorgen time to reorganize his stock as necessary)?  

You guys can pick up wherever you like (here, or on the way to the store).  I need to know the following:

1. What, if anything you plan to do tonight.
2. For Antares, your spell choices.
3. What you decide to wear as far as armor and/or weapons (openly or hidden).

Feel free to include the above in your first IC post on the new day unless there's something that I need to adjudicate tonight. 

I also have opened a new thread to start the first series of adventures, at:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...n-chapter-1-chickens-demons-missing-girl.html

PS: The young woman's name is 'Anna'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

Muzdim will wear his full set or armor and weapons. If he's dealing with demons, he'll not fool around. Muzdim plans to sleep and pray in the morning.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 26, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdim rises and eyebrow. *"Shut yer trap."* he says cuttingly. *"I'll go to bed and wait ye all here at morrow. Elf, Brother Myst."* and he departs for a night's sleep.



"Master Stonehand," nods back the always polite Antares. "He was... almost pleasant, wasn't he?" A return to his smile: "Well, now that he is gone and cannot take offense, would it be wholly inappropriate to ask the Shining One to look favorably upon our endeavour, oh brother of Myst?" A sigh, a slight frown as he looks to the dwarf's retreating back... "I fear all might not be as pleasant as mead makes me hope this night... And we could, no doubt, use a God on our side." 

Gentle elvish humour there at the end, but truly a strange thing it is, when one you have known since youth becomes touched by the Gods... 

<Response Mysthyr?>









*OOC:*


If Mysthyr does offer a blessing, Antares will join his hands and respectfully lower his head during the proceedings.





[sblock=Actions tonight]Antares would like to go report the magical assault incident to the local militia tonight (and, eventually, to the magical community at large ("eventally" because that will likely mean going through his father )). Is that doable?[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 26, 2011)

Myst nodded his agreement and with arms raised to the heavens began, "Almighty Pelor, I beseech you, shine your holy light upon our endeavors, help us to overcome any obstacles along our righteous path, and light our way should we happen to veer off course.  All grace to you, mighty Shining One."

When he finished, he nodded at the others.  "See you in the morning."  He then left to get some sleep.









*OOC:*


In the morning, Myst will be fully dressed in his armor and carrying his weapons openly.  His holy symbol (the special one!) will be prominently displayed.


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone for the roleplay in the prologue.  Everyone gets 100 XP for moving things along and roleplaying.  In addition, I tried to give everyone an appropriate low level magic item to start with.  Putting up the NPC list on the new thread in a few minutes, and will be contacting a couple of players regarding the next day's preps and final tweaks to said magic item... (Binder Fred, and Toric Arthendain).


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 26, 2011)

Antares:

[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]You can find the militia easily enough.  They seem mostly some combination of amused/annoyed though none is overtly hostile, and blame it on youthful exuberance and imaginings.  Except for one militia member who pauses for a moment in thought, then shakes his head saying, "Jorgen's just having a bad couple of days.  He'll be his usual self tomorrow, you'll see."[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2011)

Bosco turns up the next morning, drinking a steaming mug of Morning Brew. True to his word, he's acquired a tin cup, some pencils, and a rag to drape over his eyes, indicating blindness. He also has all of his adventuring gear with him and bristles with preparation and an eagerness to spring into action.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> [...] "All grace to you, mighty Shining One."



"All grace," echoes Antares as he raises his lowered head and parts respectfully joined hands. "And well said. Your Teacher must be proud." A pause, a slow smile: "Or is it 'relieved'?"

<Response Mysthyr?>



Toric_Arthendain said:


> When he finished, he nodded at the others.  "See you in the morning."  He then left to get some sleep.



"I will try to warn the militia of the potential threat," nods the young elven mage, as he too departs. "I might very well be home somewhat late, Bo." 

One last look back, through the inn's window, and then he is on his way. _(Hm, puzzling inactivity... But perhaps the presence of off-duty militia hampered him?)_

[sblock=Antares muses. Not essential reading.]As he softly walk in the gathering gloom, gathering his starry robes to him against the sharpening air, his thoughts can't help being filled with the events of the day. 

Indeed, what a difference a day makes! Just this morning he was looking at the short end of the pier, ressources dwindling and nothing but long years of uninspiring work in front of him -- un-scholarly work! Goodbye to his beloved research, greetings oh so reluctant to the "practical" magics of farm or industry -- or worse, war and mercenariness...  

But now! Mysteries were afoot, more than ever he could have dreamed existed in quiet Ascandar. Mysteries led to knowledge, and knowledge is life - Pleasure? Direction. Knowledge is joyful direction (just the thought of that potential, possible, altogether likely grimoire...). Indeed, earlier he gazed on opposition between Muzdin and himself, and did not think of commonality: that, of course, servants of the Secret Keeper would choose the path that led to juiciest mysteries, in that a twin to Antares' own heart! _'But in a box he would shut them, those iridescent mysteries, if he had choice, while to the whole of the learned would I instead speak them, my voice loud and proud!'_

And Bosco! Girls and coins guaranteed indeed! "And it should be said that we have yet to show that we are capable of bringing solace to those we help, that we are, in deed, anything beyond younglings playing fort," is what he should have said to him. "These people know us, my friends, know the sometimes... unwise things we did as children." The group would have been vividly reminded of a certain barn fire inadvertently caused by a certain elf and human, or perhaps of a particularly embarrassing miss-cast in front of the entire town during a not-distant-enough Harvest Festival (entirely the elf's fault that time). "Who in their proper mind would offer great rewards to such as they think us to be? Truly, the greatest prize we should seek in this first adventure should be everlasting reputation and, eventually, fame!" As an aside to Bosco, "A condition that will bring every high-paying quests to us later on." And girls; girls as well!

Though perhaps not the right kind of girls, if there is such a thing? The young elf's thoughts take a series of convoluted detours through his own somewhat awkward attempts at contacting the weaker sex. Surely there is a way to improve upon such? What, in deed, could it be...?

Antares pauses, looks around with some puzzlement and then turns back: he's gone a good two streets past his destination! (Unfortunately not a rare occurrence.) 

Even through his distraction the young elf finds the militia easily enough.[/sblock][sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]







gambler1650 said:


> Except for one militia member who pauses for a moment in thought, then shakes his head saying, "Jorgen's just having a bad couple of days.  He'll be his usual self tomorrow, you'll see."



"Has there been previous incidents at the store?" questions a suddenly concerned Antares.[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]

The somewhat grizzled militia man scratches his stubbly beard, squinting at the elf.  "Not really any trouble.  I was in his store a few days ago, had just walked in in fact, when he started yelling at a customer.  Accused her of stealing something.  Made her empty all her pockets with me there.  She didn't have anything from the store but what she'd put on the counter to buy.  He still didn't believe her, kind of got upset, but I told her to get out of there and told him to calm down.  Came back the next day, just to kind of check up on things and he was his usual friendly self telling some new theory about how the giants will come here any day and wipe out the town without Eliaesel around.  Man's got a doomsday prediction for every day of the week."



> "Has there been previous incidents at the store?"
> questions a suddenly concerned Antares.



[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]







gambler1650 said:


> "Not really any trouble.  I was in his store a few days ago, had just walked in in fact, when he started yelling at a customer.  [...]  Man's got a doomsday prediction for every day of the week."



"Ahaa," Antares raises fine eyebrows in appreciation of the new fact. If one did not know any better... "I do not wish to keep you unduly, good sir, but has he perhaps told you of his protections against demons? He makes them sound quite formidable." Perhaps this time the work of amateurs proved... counterproductive?[/sblock]


----------



## gambler1650 (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]
"Jorgen's never mentioned any protections against demons, least not to me.  He brings them up every so often when something goes wrong, but no more than he brings up ghosts, fae, or whatever his current flavor of the week is for worrying about."  The man shrugs, "Not sure what else to say.  I think it's probably nothing.  Lotsa people in this town seem itch these days, with the politics and all."  He spits on the ground at the word 'politics', and then says, "Gotta go.  Shift's starting." 



Binder Fred said:


> "Ahaa," Antares raises fine eyebrows in appreciation of the new fact. If one did not know any better... "I do not wish to keep you unduly, good sir, but has he perhaps told you of his protections against demons? He makes them sound quite formidable." Perhaps this time the work of amateurs proved... counterproductive?



[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]Antares bows, hiding his reaction to the spitting as best he can, "My thank yous, honored sir: that was indeed some interesting smidgens of truth. Do keep my warning in mind though... And we of the Behenian Company will do our utmost to help." 

He turns to leave, pauses, turns back: "Might I have your name, sir, that it be remembered?"[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Took the liberty. Feel encouraged to correct if need be. 





[sblock=Antares: Actions Tonight]


Binder Fred said:


> Antares bows, hiding his reaction to the spitting as best he can, "My thank yous, honored sir: that was indeed some interesting smidgens of truth. Do keep my warning in mind though... And we of the Behenian Company will do our utmost to help."



The veteran gives him a combination dismissive smile and slightly worried frown. "You do that, son. And don't you get into any trouble either, you hear?"



Binder Fred said:


> The young elf turns to leave, pauses, turns back: "Might I have your name, sir, that it be remembered?"



"Gregof. *Officer* Gregof to you." A backwards flick of the hand as he departs without further ado.

"Have a good night, officer." Another bow and Antares too goes on his separate way, back to his temporary lodgings under the roof of the boisterous - and very, very proliferous - father of a certain halfling he knows.
[/sblock]


----------

